# احاد الخماسين (بحث مفرح متجدد ) .. asmicheal



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

*
احاد الخماسين (بحث مفرح متجدد ) .. asmicheal
*​*


الخواطر بقلمى مش منقول​​


لكن احاد الخماسين 

من قرائاتى على النت 



:download:
​*
بعد بحث مضنى 

فى الكتب والنت

اخيرا وجدت اسابيع الخماسين المقدسة



رحلة الخماسين المقدسة
- ملخص من كتاب رحلات مع المسيح للقمص بيشوي كامل -

الخماسين ليست انتهاء لجهاد الصوم واسبوع الالام بل بداءة جديدة للجهاد الروحي الايجابي للثبات في المسيح. فالتوبة جهاد مستمر في الصوم للوصول لنقاوة القلب، والثبات في المسيح القائم جهاد ايجابي مستمر للحياة في المسيح.
ورحلة الخماسين في كل مراحلها تدور حول اعلان شخص رب المجد يسوع في حياتنا والثبات فيه. وأول الرحلة هو الايمان بالمسيح الذي قام ليقضي نهائيا على اي اثر للشك فينا، وبعد ذلك يصير المسيح خبزنا، وماء حياتنا، ونورنا، وطريقنا، وغلبتنا – حتى نصل في النهاية الي الامتلاء بروح الله القدوس الذي ارسله المسيح لنا. فالمسيحية ليست مجرد وصايا سامية، ولكنها حياة بالمسيح، "فالمسيح يحيا في"، وروحه القدوس يسكن في، وجسده ودمه هما طعامي، والمسيح الحال في هو قوتي وغلبتي – وليست الغلبة امر يأتي لي من الخارج. فالكنيسة رتبت لنا قراءات اَحاد الخماسين في حكمة الروح القدس، لكيما تكون مراحل عملية للجهاد الروحي للثبات في المسيح، كاستمرار لجهادنا في الصوم المقدس:

الاحد الاول: الرب يسوع هو ايماننا وقيامتنا من الشك. (يو20: 19-31)
الاحد الثاني: الرب يسوع هو خبز حياتنا. (يو6 :54-58)
الاحد الثالث: الرب يسوع هو ماء حياتنا. (يو4: 1-42)
الاحد الرابع: الرب يسوع هو نور حياتنا. (يو12 :35-43)
الاحد الخامس: الرب يسوع هو طريق حياتنا. (يو14: 1-11)
الاحد السادس: الرب يسوع هو غالب العالم. (يو16: 23-33)
الاحد السابع: الرب يسوع هو مرسل لنا روحه القدوس. (يو15: 26 ، يو16: 1-15)

الاسبوع الاول:
ثبت الرب يسوع في الاسبوع الأول ايمان تلاميذه، فدخل والابواب مغلقة ليعلمهم ان القيامة هي خروج من قبر مغلق، هي خلق حياة من الموت،هي نجاح من الفشل، هي ايمان بعد يأس، هي خروج من ضعف الانسان، هي الايمان المطلق ... هي كل حياتنا كمسيحيين.
والايمان المسيحي مبني على وجود الله في حياتنا، معنى ذلك أننا بالايمان نحصل على امكانيات غير محدودة لله الحال فينا فنستطيع كل شئ في المسيح الذي يقوينا ونكتشف ان لنا في المسيح قامة اكبر بلا مقارنة من قامتنا البشرية، فنتقدم الي وصية الانجيل ونجدها بسيطة جدا لاننا بالله الحال فينا نستطيع ان ننقل الجبل ... نحن في المسيح اكثر بكثير جدا جدا من ذواتنا ...!!!
وفي نهاية الاسبوع ازال الرب شك توما عن طريق لمس جراحاته المشفية وهكذا يا اخوتي في الاسبوع الاول علينا ان نثبت انظارنا في الرب القائم وفي جراحاته في قوة ايمان انه سيقيمنا ... سيقيمنا ... سيصنع بنا المستحيل، انه اسبوع الايمان.

الاسبوع الثاني:
ان الشعب في القديم لمحتاج للطعام في هذه البرية القاحلة، وهكذا أرسل لهم الرب المن النازل من السماء، وهنا يؤكد انجيل الاحد الثاني ان من ياكل جسد الرب فله حياة، ولا حياة لانسان بدون جسد الرب. المن يصلح لاعالة الشعب، ولكنه لا يضمن لهم دوام الحياة "اباؤكم أكلوا المن في البرية وماتوا"، اما القيامة المسيحية فليس فيها موت أبدا بل كما ان المسيح حي بالاَب كذلك نحن نأكله ونحيا به للأبد.
ما قيمة الحديث عن القيامة لو كان الشخص القائم لابد ان يموت فيما بعد!!. ان القيامة تعني غلبة الموت، تعني الحياة الدائمة، وغذاؤنا فيها جسد الرب الدائم الحياة.
يا اخوتي هذا هو اسبوع الثبات في المسيح القائم... كلوا جسده، واثبتوا في قوة قيامته، اثبتوا في الحياة، اثبتوا في الحياة واحيوا به.
ومن ناحية أخرى فكل طعام عالمي سوف لا يورثنا الا الموت... فعلام التهافت على اطعمة العالم المسمومة.. على ملذاته ومراكزه وأمجاده الذائلة.

الاسبوع الثالث:
ومن الامور الضرورية للشعب في البرية هو الماء لأن بدونه يهلكون عطشاًُ، لذلك أرسل لهم الرب ماء من الصخرة ليشربوا. اننا نتعجب كيف يمكن ان يعيش المسيحي في هذا العالم بدون مياه الروح القدس. الانسان له عواطف ومشاعر واحاسيس لابد ان تشبع، فان لم يصل الي الامتلاء بالروح القدس فانه سيعطش الي العالم ومياهه التي كل من يشرب منها يعطش. هذا هو موضوع انجيل الاحد الثالث عن المرأة السامرية.ان ربنا يسوع المسيح كشف لنا عن طبيعة روحه القدوس فقال انه انهار ماء حي يفيض الي حياة ابدية، فطبيعته الحياة، والحركة، والارواء، والفيض على الاخرين. فلابد ان المسيحي هذا الاسبوع يختبر الامتلاء من الروح بالصلاة، والتأمل في الانجيل، والزهد في هذا العالم... حتى يحس بحركة روحية باطنية تشبع وتروي كل احتياجاته العاطفية والنفسية والروحية. والكنيسة تنادي "الروح والعروس يقولان تعال ومن يسمع فليقل تعال ومن يعطش فليأت ومن يرد فليأخذ ماء حياة مجاناً" (رؤ 22 :17).
ففي القيامة ينبغي ان نحس بالحركة الباطنية للروح القدس في حياتنا ونفيض على الاَخرين ايضاً. ان اي انسان يتكلم عن القيامة بدون احساس بجريان الماء الحي من بطنه لهو انسان يعيش الموت وهو لا يدري ان كل مسيحي في الكنيسة يجري من بطنه انهار ماء حي ... اين هي ... اين هي!!. الانسان يريد ان يأخذ من خارج دائماً... وفي جهله يظن انه لا يملك انهارا في داخله، ان القديسين قد اكتشفوا هذه الينابيع... هيا بنا يا اخوتي الي الداخل الي ينابيع الحياة... لنذوق قوة القيامة ونرتوي بمياه روحها الفياضة، لنذوق ينابيع الحب المتفجرة من الجنب الالهي على الصليب. فلا نعود ابداً، ابداً ان نعطش الي مياه العالم.

الاسبوع الرابع:
ان الامر الرابع الهام جدا للشعب في البرية هو عمود النار الذي يضئ لهم الطريق وسط ظلام البرية. وهذا هو موضوع انجيل الاحد الرابع حيث يقول يسوع: "سيروا مادام لكم النور... أنا جئت نوراً الي العالم حتى كل من يؤمن بي لا يمكث في الظلمة".
القيامة هي مسيرة في النور لأن الذي يسير في الظلام يعثر ويسقط ويموت. يا اخوتي يجب ان نعيش هذا الاسبوع في بركات النور، نور الانجيل، نور الروح القدس، نور الكنيسة وتعاليمها... ونحذر من التخبط في ظلمات تيارات العالم الفكرية وانحرافاته الشهوانية واهتماماته باللبس، ونحذر من ظلمات الجسد والنفاق والمداهنة والمراوغة والحقد والكراهية... لنسير في نور الحب الالهي والبساطة ... هذا هو اختبار القيامة في هذا الاسبوع.

الاسبوع الخامس:
ان الاربعة اعمدة السابقة (الايمان، المن، مياه الصخرة، وعمود النور) لكافية جدا لكي ترسم لنا طريقا واضحا يوصل الي كنعان. وهذا هو موضوع انجيل الاحد الخامس حيث يقول الرب يسوع: "انا هو الطريق" وقوله انا هو الطريق يعني انه لم يأت ليرسم لنا الطريق، بل قال انا هو الطريق. وتوضيحا لذلك نذكر كلمات الرسول: "لاننا اعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه" (اف5 :30). وبقدر ما تثبت الاعضاء فيه، بقدر ما يصبح طريقنا مضمونا. الاحد الخامس هو الاحد الذي يسبق خميس الصعود من أجل ذلك تشرح لنا الكنيسة كيفية الصعور للسماء فيسوع هو رأس الكنيسة صعد الي السماء – ونحن اعضاؤه ثابتين فيه، من هنا نقول: "اما نحن فسيرتنا في السماويات". وعندما صعد الرأس الي السماء وجلس عن يمين الاَب والجسم والاعضاء ثابتة فيه، من هنا يحق للكنيسة على الارض في غربة البرية ان تقول: "أقامنا معه واجلسنا معه في السماويات" (أف2: 6). خلاصة القول اننا لا نبحث عن طريق لأن يسوع هو طريقنا... فلنثبت فيه وليكن فكرنا محصورا في الذي اصعدنا الي السماء وأعد لنا مكانا عن يمين الاَب فنعيش السماء معه على الارض. اَمين.

الاسبوع السادس:
ان الشعب العابر في البرية السائر في الطريق عليه ان يستعد بالله الغالب لمحاربة عماليق، وبالاحتراس من الاشتياق لقدور اللحم والبصل والكرات والعجل الذهبي... لقد انتصر موسى على شهواتهم بالتطلع لكنعان. ان موضوع الكنيسة هذا الاحد هو "انا قد غلبت العالم، في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق". عندما يتأكد المؤمنون الثابتون في المسيح انه قد غلب (فعل ماضي) العالم... عندئذ يتشددون في جهادهم، وبعلامة الصليب يهزمون عماليق، وبالهذيذ في الامور الالهية السماوية يكفون عن شهوات العالم، والثبات في المسيح: "وانا لست وحدي لأن الاَب معي" ... اننا نتعامل الان مع شيطان مغلوب، وعالم مغلوب وخطية مدانة في الجسد.
اننا لا نبحث عن نصرة من الخارج لأن الغلبة في داخلنا هي يسوع. هو غلب لنا ونحن غالبون به في داخلنا... وهو ينادينا في انجيل هذا الاحد قائلا... الي الاَن لم تطلبوا شيئاً باسمي اطلبوا تأخذوا ليكون فرحكم كاملاَ... ام الحياة في قوة القيامة لا تعرف الا الغبة، والفرح، واحتقار اباطيل هذا العالم.

الاسبوع السابع:
هو ما لا نجد له مقابل في برية العهد القديم، انه عطية الاَب المرسلة لنا بواسطة ابنه الحبيب... انه روحه. بأي اشتياق وبأي التهاب قلب تعيش الكنيسة هذا الاسبوع في ذكريات الروح المعزي الذي نزل في شكل السنة نار. المسيحي بدون الروح القدس يعيش يتيماً "لن اترككم يتامى"... ان موضوع هذا الاسبوع هو الامتلاء من الروح القدس. والامتلاء يبدأ اولا بالتوبة "ولا تحزنوا روح الله القدوس الذي به ختمتم ليوم الفداء، ليرفع من بينكم كل مرارة وسخط وغضب وصياح وتجديف مع كل خبث، وكونوا لطفاء بعضكم نحو بعض شفوقين ومتسامحين كما سامحكم الله ايضا في المسيح" (أف4: 30-32). "ولنهرب من الزنا والنجاسة والطمع والقباحة وكلام السفاهة..." (أف2 :5). والخطوة الثانية في الامتلاء بالروح القدس تكون: "بالصلاة والاختلاء، والشكر، والتسبيح، والطاعة مع الخضوع..." (أف5: 15).

+ + +

وبهذا الاحد تنتهي الخماسين المقدسة، وهكذا تدرجت بنا الكنيسة من القيامة الي الثبات الي السير في الطريق واخيرا الي الامتلاء، حيث تنفتح حياتنا لتفيض، حيث تجري من حياتنا انهار ماء حي تفيض من الكنيسة وعلى الكنيسة وهنا يبدأ صوم الرسل الأطهار، وهو صوم مقدم منا للكنيسة لأجل الكرازة وانتشار ملكوت الله.
ان النفوس التي وصلت للامتلاء، تقدم أصوامها وصلواتها في انسحاق ذبيحة حب من أجل الكنيسة التي اشتراها بدمه: من اجل سلامتها، من اجل اَبائها، من أجل اجتماعاتها، من اجل الكرازة وانتشارها، من أجل وحدانية القلب التي للمحبة ... من أجل الكنيسة كلها.



أذكرونى فى صلاتكم†






تلخيص:



+ألاحد الآول (احد توما):

حيث دخل الرب بعد قيامتة بثمانية ايام العلية والابواب مغلقة للتلاميذ واعطاهم السلام وياخذ يد توما الشكاك ويضعها فى جنبة ليزيل عنة شكوكة وليكون مؤمنا






+الآحد الثانى:

يقدم لنا الرب فية الحياة با لمأكل الحق والمشرب الحق .وكل مرة ناكل من جسدة ونشرب دمة نخبر بموت وقيامة الرب فيتحول فينا الموت الى قيامة وقوة وحياة






+الآحد الثالث:

يقدم لنا الماء الحى وليس ماء العالم ,ماء الحياة الابدية رمز لاعطاء الروح القدس للمؤمنين الذى بدورة يهبهم روح الشهادة والكرازة باسم المسيح القائم من الاموات





+الآحد الرابع:

يقدم لنا المسيح القائم من الاموات نورا للعالم نعم ان الخطية ضلال وظلمة اما التوبة فهى قيامة فى النور






+الآحد الخامس:

يقدم لنا المسيح نفسة الطريق والحق والحياة وحياة المسيح التى فينا هى اعمالنا التى بالمسيح معلومة وهى اعلان اتحادنا بة وسيرنا معة فى الطريق .والحق والحياة لآن هذا الآحد يسبق عيد الصعود الالهى






+الآحد السادس:

فهو احد انتظار الروح القدس لينالوا قوة من الاعالى للكرازة والتبشير .ولقد استعد لة التلاميذ مدة عشرة ايام وهم فى حرارة وألتهاب روحى بالصلاة بلا انقطاع






+وأخيراالآحد السابع:

هو أحد حلول الروح القدس فهذا اليوم عيد عظيم نتضرع فية مع الرسل ليحل علينا كما حل علييهم روح اللة القدوس


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

*رد: احاد الخماسين + خواطرى  asmicheal*

*تاملاتى فى احاد الخماسين *​بقلمى مش منقول





الاحد الاول: الرب يسوع هو ايماننا وقيامتنا من الشك. (يو20: 19-31)
الاحد الثاني: الرب يسوع هو خبز حياتنا. (يو6 :54-58)
الاحد الثالث: الرب يسوع هو ماء حياتنا. (يو4: 1-42)
الاحد الرابع: الرب يسوع هو نور حياتنا. (يو12 :35-43)
الاحد الخامس: الرب يسوع هو طريق حياتنا. (يو14: 1-11)
الاحد السادس: الرب يسوع هو غالب العالم. (يو16: 23-33)
الاحد السابع: الرب يسوع هو مرسل لنا روحه القدوس. (يو15: 26 ، يو16: 1-15)



الاحد الاول :عيد سيدى صغير 
احد توما 


اة ياسيدى الرب كم اشك كم اخاف كم يهزنى عالمى 
وتاخدنى لججة وتشغلنى مشاغلة 

واتقوقع فى شكوكى 

ولا اعرف الا ان اطلبك الهى الحى 

فتخترقنى فى استجابة خاصة جدا 

حتى لو تغلقت كل ابواب عقلى ومشاعرى 
وتزيل شكوكى 
وتلتحم بى بالافخارستيا 
وكانك تعطينى فيتامينات للثبات فيك 
كانك تشفق عليا من شكى وضعفى وجهلى وغربتى ومسكنتى
كانك لا تعرف الا ان تمنحنى وتحصنى وتكتبنى على اسمك 
وتعيدنى الى صورتك ومثالك كلما اشوة نفسى بعالمى وجهالاتى

الهى الحى 
اربطنى بك دائما طفلة انا فى يدك 
سر بى كما تشاء 
واحتمل ضعف انسانيتى 

وحول كل شك فيا الى ايمان وكرازة فمن يعرفك تسيل فية ومنة انهارك الحية 








الاحد الثانى :اللة خبز حياتنا

تعال يا رب واشبعنى بك 
كن شبع جسدى ونفسى وروحى 
تحمل كل المسئوليات عنى كن الكل لى 
وقم بكل الادوار فى حياتى 

لا تحوجنى للبشر 
اجعل نفسك وحدك شبعى 
وكل لدتى حضورك فيا يا ملكى والهى 






الاحد الثالث :اللة ماء حياتنا 

روحك القدوس انهار مياهك الجارية فيا 

المجددة المبكتة المرشدة لى 

اجعلنى دائما تحت قيادة روحك فيا 

ونقى قلبى لاميزك 
دع حضورك فيا شغلى الشاغل 
وعملى الاولى بالاولوية 

الهى الحى لا تحرمنى منك مهما كنت لا استحقك 




الاحد الرابع: اللة نور حياتنا 
انر بوجهك على 
اضيىء بوضوح طريقى لك 
اجعل علاماتك كلماتك انجيلك واضحا امامى 
افتح لى اسرارك الفائقة 
ووسع كل ما فى لاستوعبك 
الهى الحى 
اجعل نورك ينير كل ظلماتى 
ولا تدع فيا خطية تظلم وتحجب نورك عنى 

اجعلنى كلى قبس من نورك 
انير لنفسى وداخلى ولمن حولى 

نورا نقيا منك انت يا ملكى والهى 









الاحد الخامس :اللة طريق حياتنا

انت الهى ملكى ونورى 

وخلاصى 
تشفق على حتى من ضعف بشريتى 
وتهدينى الطريق اليك وتضع لى علامات تحدد سيرى اليك 

لاصل اسرع وبسلام الى منتهى غايتى 

انت يا اللة 
وحيثما توجد 
فانت الملكوت وانت الابدية 

سواء كنت بجسدى على الارض 
او ارحتنى فى السماء 
سواء كنت فى الضيق وتحت الالم 
او اقاسى ضيق الطريق ووعورتة 

وجودك فيا وتعزياتك تشددنى 
ترفعنى تريحنى تسمو بى 
لاقصى منتهى غايتى حضنك وابديتك 






الاحد السادس : اللة غالب العالم 

لو العالم كلة خضع لمكاييل مقاييس مسميات خطايا


فانت الوحيد القادر على غلبتة
اغلب كل العالم فيا وبيا 
لاتدع خطية تتسلط عليا 
تحجبنى عنك

لاتدع ملاهى العالم تلهينى 
يا غالب العالم تعال واغلبة لى 

فللرب حرب مع عماليق من دور لدور 







الاحد السابع :لا اترككم يتامى .. الروح القدس المعزى 

حين صعدت للسموات لم تشا حنيتك ومحبتك 
ان تتركنا يتامى فسلمتنا للروح القدس ليرشدنا ويبكتنا ويعلمنا ويعزينا 

املانى بك وبروحك القدوس 
اجعلنى عملك الدائم واوجد فيا واوجدنى دائما فى حضرتك 

اجعل حضورك فيا دائم وتلقائى 
بلا طلب 
كالتنفس عندى 

الهى الحى صبر اشواقى لك بروحك القدوس


حتى القاك

يا ملكى والهى ​

صلواتكم 
اختكم asmicheal
​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أبريل 2010)

*رد: احاد الخماسين + خواطرى  asmicheal*

الخماسين ليست انتهاء لجهاد الصوم واسبوع الالام بل بداءة جديدة للجهاد الروحي الايجابي للثبات في المسيح.

ورحلة الخماسين في كل مراحلها تدور حول اعلان شخص رب المجد يسوع في حياتنا والثبات فيه.

*رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة بجد يا تاسونى...أنا بحب أبونا بيشوى كامل قوووووووووووووووووى
كل سنة وحضرتكم بخير ومع المسيح........
*​


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

*رد: احاد الخماسين + خواطرى  asmicheal*



ABOTARBO قال:


> الخماسين ليست انتهاء لجهاد الصوم واسبوع الالام بل بداءة جديدة للجهاد الروحي الايجابي للثبات في المسيح.
> 
> ورحلة الخماسين في كل مراحلها تدور حول اعلان شخص رب المجد يسوع في حياتنا والثبات فيه.
> 
> ...


 

:download:

ربنا يخليك ابو تربو 
وانت بالف خير وكل محبيك وكل الصعايدة 

فى الخاص قلت لى على الموضوع بتاع القيامة 
ونسيت تحط لى اللينك بتاعة 

من فضلك ضعة هنا 
لابد المشاركة


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أبريل 2010)

*رد: احاد الخماسين + خواطرى  asmicheal*

*حاضر يا تاسونى.... اللينك اهو...دة انا قولت تاسونى نسيت...بس حضرتك نشيطة ومش بتنسى...
عايزين مقالات ... وترانيم عن القيامة... وصور لعيد القيامة....علشان يبقى مجهود بالمرة...انا مبعرفش انزل ترانيم ولا كتب...ود مهمتك يا تاسونى....وياريت اى حد تعرفيه نشيط ياريت يشارك فى ملف القيامة

*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128612


*صلواتكم*​


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

*رد: احاد الخماسين + خواطرى  asmicheal*



ABOTARBO قال:


> *حاضر يا تاسونى.... اللينك اهو...دة انا قولت تاسونى نسيت...بس حضرتك نشيطة ومش بتنسى...*
> 
> *عايزين مقالات ... وترانيم عن القيامة... وصور لعيد القيامة....علشان يبقى مجهود بالمرة...انا مبعرفش انزل ترانيم ولا كتب...ود مهمتك يا تاسونى....وياريت اى حد تعرفيه نشيط ياريت يشارك فى ملف القيامة*​
> 
> ...


 


:download:


حاضر   ابو تربو رايحة حالا 

ربنا يبعت ما يراة لخير وخلاص  كل من يقرا 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...d.php?t=128612


----------



## النهيسى (2 أبريل 2010)

*رد: احاد الخماسين + خواطرى  asmicheal*

*
شكراا

للموضوع الرائع

سلام الرب يسوع​
​*


----------



## tinaton (19 أبريل 2010)

*رد: احاد الخماسين + خواطرى  asmicheal*

*موضوع جميل جدااا فى قمة الجمال والروعة *
*ميرسى كتير ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك كل خير *


----------



## kalimooo (19 أبريل 2010)

*رد: احاد الخماسين + خواطرى  asmicheal*




​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2010)

*رد: احاد الخماسين + خواطرى  asmicheal*

موضوع رااااااااااائع 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2012)

*طقس  						الخماسين المقدسة  

								  هو  								الطقس الفرايحى الذى يمتاز بالنغم المفرح الذى  								يليق بالأعياد والأفراح الروحية.
								+ فيه تقال الليلويا فاي بيه بى ولحن طاي شوري  								ومرد الأبركسيس الخاص بالعيد كذلك مرد المزمور  								ومرد الإنجيل والأسبازموس الآدام والواطس ومديحة  								التوزيع.
								+ لا يكون في الخماسين صوم البتة ولا ميطانيات.
								+ تصلى مزامير صلاة الساعة الثالثة والسادسة فقط  								قبل تقديم الحمل.

								† تسبحة عشية:
								تصلى التسبحة كالمعتاد مع ملاحظة أن يقال المجمع  								بطقس الأعياد السيدية وتقال أبصالية واطس أو آدام  								الخاصة بالقيامة، وفي عشيات الآحاد يقرأ الطرح  								الخاص بكل أحد من آحاد الخمسين المقدسة من كتاب  								دورة عيدي الصليب والشعانين وذلك قبل ختام  								التذاكيات، ومن بعد عيد الصعود المجيد تضاف  								أبصالية الصعود واطس أوآدام.

								† رفع بخور عشية وباكر:
								+ يرفع البخوركالمعتاد في الطقس الفرايحى مع  								ملاحظة أن تقال أرباع الناقوس كالآتى:

								- في الأيام الآدام:
								الربع الأول "آبخرستوس بين نوتى"، والثانى: "شيرى  								تيف آناستاسيس" والثالث: "آنون خا نى لاؤس"  								والرابع: "أوأون أوهلبيس" والخامس: "شيرى نى ماريا  								تى تشرومبى"، والسادس: " شيرى نى ماريا خين أو  								شيرى" والسابع: "شيرى ميخائيل" ثم يكمل كما في  								أيام الفرح.

								- في الأيام الواطس:
								يقال الربع الأول والثانى كما سبق في الأيام  								الآدام ثم تقال "شيرى تى إكليسيا" ثم يكمل من  								الربع الخامس كما في الأيام الآدام.
								+ تقال ذكصولوجيات القيامة (ومن عيد الصعود تضاف  								ذوكصولوجية الصعود) ثم ذكصولوجية القديسة العذراء  								والملاك ميخائيل ثم ما يلائم من الذكصولوجيات.
								+ يقال مرد المزمور ومرد الإنجيل الخاصين  								بالخماسين.

								† تسبحة نصف الليل:
								+ تصلى التسبحة كالمعتاد بلحن الفرح مع ملاحظة أن  								يقال مديح "تين ناف" بعد تين ثينو، وأرباع نيم غار  								خين ني نوتي بعد الثيؤتوكية كل يوم إبتداء من ليلة  								عيد القيامة يوميًا إلى نهاية الخماسين ، ومن بعد  								الخماسين تقال في الآحاد فقط إلى نهاية آحاد شهر  								هاتور.
								+ يقال المجمع بطقس الأعياد السيدية وتقال  								الذكصولوجيات والأبصاليات كما سبق في عشية وباكر .
								+ من عيد الصعود المجيد تضاف أبصالية للصعود (واطس  								وآدام) بعد إيصالية القيامة.
								+ لا يقرأ الدفنار طوال الخماسين المقدسة، لكن  								يقرأ طرح لكل أحد من آحاد الخماسين المقدسة في من  								كتاب دورة عيدي الصليب والشعانين.

								† القداس:
								+ تصلى مزامير الساعة الثالثة والسادسة، ويقدم  								الحمل ويقال لحن "الليلويا فاي بيه بي" كما يقال  								لحن "طاي شوري" ثم الهيتنيات الخاصة بالقيامة  								وباقى الهيتنيات ومرد الأبركسيس الخاص بالقيامة  								ولا يقرأ سنكسارطوال فترة الخماسين المقدسة.
								+ بعد الأبركسيس تعمل دورة القيامة بألحانها كما  								في عيد القيامة (ومن عيد الصعود يقال لحن الصعود  								"أفريك إتفي" بعد الإبركسيس كمقدمة للدورة.
								+ بعد خميس الصعود تعمل الدورة يوميًأ بعد  								الإبركسيس داخل الهيكل فقط ثلاث مرات ويقولون لحن  								"خرستوس آنيستى" ثم لحن " خرستوس آناليم ابسيس"
								+ أما في أحد العنصرة فتعمل الدورة في رفع بخور  								باكر بعد إفنوتي ناي نان، ويطوفون الكنيسة كلها  								كدورة القيامة.

								† عمل دورة القيامة:
								تجهز أيقونه القيامة المجيدة، وحولها الصلبان  								والمجامر والشموع ويحملها الكاهن أو الشماس، ويطوف  								الكهنة والشمامسة الهيكل ثلاث مرات، وكذا البيعة  								ثلاث مرات، ثم يصعدون الهيكل ويدورون حوله دورة  								واحدة وهم يرتلون " خرستوس آنيستى" ثم "تون سينا"  								ثم الختام "آبي خرستوس آفتونف" ثم توضع أيقونة  								القيامة أمام الهيكل وتضاء أمامها الشموع.
								† يرفع الكهنة البخور أمام أيقونة القيامة وهم  								يقولون :
								+ في اليد الأولى: نسجد لك أيها المسيح إلهنا  								ولقيامتك المحيية لأنك قمت وخلصتنا.
								+ وفي اليد الثانية: ياربي يسوع المسيح يا من قمت  								من الأموات إسحق الشيطان تحت أقدامنا سريعاً.
								+ وفي اليد الثالثة: السلام لقيامة المسيح الذى  								قام من الأموات وخلصنا من خطايانا.
								+ بعد الدورة تقال أرباع المحير "آبين شويس" ثم  								الثلاث تقديسات بلحن الفرح وفي كل مرة يقولون  								"أوآناستاس إكتون نيكرون إيليسون إيماس " ومن عيد  								الصعود يقولون " أو آناستاس إكتون نيكرون كيه  								آنيلثون إس توس أورانوس إيليسون إيماس".
								+ تصلى أوشية الإنجيل ويطرح المزمور باللحن  								السنجاري ومرد المزمور ثم يقرأ الإنجيل قبطياً  								وعربيًا ويقال مرد الإنجيل.
								+ إبتداء من عيد القيامة إلى اليوم التاسع  								والثلاثين من الخماسين يقال مزمور الطواف:  								"الليلويا الليلويا يسوع المسيح ملك المجد قام من  								بين الأموات فى اليوم الثالث الليلويا الليلويا ".  								وبعد الإنجيل يقال "الليلويا الليلويا الليلويا  								الليلويا يسوع المسيح ملك المجد قام من بين  								الأموات، هذا الذى ..الخ ".كما يقال الأسبازموس  								الآدام أوالواطس.
								+ ومن عيد الصعود إلى اليوم التاسع والأربعين من  								الخماسين يقال مزمور الطواف: "الليلويا الليلويا  								المسيح قام من الأموات وصعد إلى السموات وجلس عن  								يمين أبيه الليلويا الليلويا. وبعد الإنجيل يقال  								"الليلويا الليلويا الليلويا الليلويا المسيح قام  								من بين الأموات وصعد إلى السموات، هذا الذى ..الخ  								". 
								+ تقال القسمة الخاصة بالقيامة، ومن بعد عيد  								الصعود تضاف جملة الصعود.
								+ فى التوزيع يقال المزمور 150 بلحن الفرح، ويقال  								بعده لحن "كاتا ني خوروس" الخاص بالتوزيع الى  								اليوم التاسع والثلاثين من الخمسين ومن عيد الصعود  								يقال لحن "آفريك إتفي" وفي الختام تقال جملة ختام  								الصلوات الجماعية.
								+ أعياد العذراء مريم والدة الإله والملائكة  								والرسل والشهداء والقديسين إذا وقعت في الخماسين  								لا تغير فصول الخماسين، كما أنه لا يقرأ السنكسار  								لأن إشراق قيامة المسيح شمس البر يغطي على ضياء  								الكواكب والنجوم.
								+ لا تقال الألحان الحزاينى وإذا كان هناك ترحيم  								على الأموات فيكون دمجاً وليس باللحن الحزاينى.  								وكذلك فى أيام الآحاد والأعياد السيدية. 							 						 						 						*



المصدر


http://katamars.avabishoy.com/Taqs/khamaseen.htm


=


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2012)

*رسائل الخماسين المقدسة*


_(1)

مسيحنا قام وانتصر فى فجر الاحد

وابتدا يظهر للتلاميذ والمريمات يا بشر

كل عام وانتم بخير في الخماسين  __المقدسة
_
************************************************** ****
*(2)

تنقل لكم الاخبار السمائية

عن اعظم شى لكم 

قيامة السيد المسيح وظهورة للتلاميذ

كل عام وانتم بخير فى الخماسين المقدسة*


************************************************** *
_*
(3)

فرحنا بالقيامة وهننا

وبشم النسيم عيدنا

ودلوقتى نتمنى لك تعيش مع المسيح فى الخماسين المقدسة وباقى ايام حياتك*_

************************************************** *****
(*4)

ظهر المسيح للتلاميذ فى بيت مارمرقص (العلية)

وحل عليهم الروح القدس

كل عام وانتم بخير فى الخماسين المقدسة

************************************************** *****
(5)

بعد القيامة وظهور المسيح 

اختار سبعين رسول واوصاهم

بالكرازة بالانجيل والتلميذة والمعمودية

كل عام وانتم بخير فى الخماسين المقدسة

************************************************** *****
(6)

ظهر المسيح للمجيدلية بعد القيامة

واصبحت بداية الخماسين المقدسة

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة الخماسين المقدسة

************************************************** *****
(7)

ظهر المسيح لتوما الشكك بمفرده

وقال له لم اصدق الا لم ارى مسامير بعينى
فراه 

كل عام وانتم بخير فى الخماسين المقدسة

************************************************** ********
*(8)

الهنا قام وفرح قلوب التلاميذ فى العلية

واعطهم اعظم شى معزى لهم (الروح القدس)

كل عام وانتم بخير فى الخماسين المقدسة

************************************************** ********

(9)

بعد القيامة رفض المسيح ان يصعد

بل بدء فى الظهور للتلاميذ وكل الناس

كل عام وانتم بخير فى الخماسين المقدسة

************************************************** ******
(10)

المسيح فرح قلوبنا بالقيامة

وصعد الى السماء لتجهيز

المكان المعد لنا منذ تاسيس العالم

بعد الخماسين المقدسة

كل عام وانتم بخير فى الخماسين المقدسة

************************************************** **
(11)

المسيح ولد

صلب وفدانا وخلصنا

قام وانتصر من الموت

ارسل لنا المعزى لنا فى ايامنا

فى الخماسين المقدسة

كل عام وانتم بخير فى الخماسين المقدسة

************************************************** **
(12)

تم ميلاد وفداء وقيامة المسيح

ظهر للتلاميذ وفرح الجميع 

وصعد الى السماء وارسل لنا المعزى 

وارسل لنا افضل كتاب عن طريق رسل اختارهم

كل عام وانتم بخير فى الخماسين المقدسة*
​


----------



## asmicheal (8 مايو 2013)

*
للرفع


=*​


----------



## Maran+atha (11 مايو 2016)

شكرا كثير للموضوع الرائع والمميز جدا
اختى الغالية الممتازة asmicheal
بركة قيامة الرب يسوع تكون مع جميعا امين
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكى دائما
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للابد امين.


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 مايو 2016)

ميرسى للمعلومات الجميله
ربنا يفرحك دايما حبيبتى


----------



## Maran+atha (13 مايو 2016)




----------



## +ماريا+ (20 مايو 2016)

الموضوع ده مقرر فى مهرجان الكرازه
 السنه دى لمرحلة خامسه وساته 
علشان كده رجعت تانى للموضوع علشان اخد منه معلومات
وكمان صورة ماران وسيلة ايضاح 
ربنا يعوضك حبيبتى


----------



## Remark (17 أبريل 2018)

:ab3:
​


----------

